# I feel this is important...



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok, Over the last couple of days I have been thinking about the sheer volume I post on the DWA Species Forum.

I appologise to all of those whom are annoyed that I post common knowledge and re-hasted information that I pick up from the TV, and articles I read.

If I get carried away at any point, please do not hesitate to shoot me a PM and tell me to chill down. I am from now on trying hard to keep the comments down about the knowledge and leaving that to the Professionals, and experienced keepers to answer who I feel have more of a right to give advise then I do, because they have experienced it first hand and know how difficult these animals can be, whether I know the answer of not.

Once again, sorry to all.

Cheers.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Posts: 666




:devil:irony


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

It's not difficult, when you come on here disconnect the keyboard & just use the mouse...

PS. As to your quote, it might come from a reputable source, who knows you have given no credit.. but have you heard the saying 'Jack of all trades, master of none'


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> Ok, Over the last couple of days I have been thinking about the sheer volume I post on the DWA Species Forum.
> 
> I appologise to all of those whom are annoyed that I post common knowledge and re-hasted information that I pick up from the TV, and articles I read.
> 
> ...


i think you have been told a couple of times to just sit back and see what people are talking about and learn something but you have continued to post after post which in turn is annoying folk. sorry if i sound out of tune but i have sat back i looked through some of the posts and it has your name all over, take their advice and sit back and take all the info in.


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

thats a big man to publicly apologise.


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Ok, Over the last couple of days I have been thinking about the sheer volume I post on the DWA Species Forum.
> 
> I appologise to all of those whom are annoyed that I post common knowledge and re-hasted information that I pick up from the TV, and articles I read.
> 
> ...


in that case i apologise for any sarky comments .......please do not make me retract that statement :whistling2:

well done for the apology


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/410499-message-everybody-dwa-forum.html
This is the second time I have seen a thread like this.....
You need to mean it not just say it....


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/410499-message-everybody-dwa-forum.html
> This is the second time I have seen a thread like this.....
> You need to mean it not just say it....


My nan used to say it takes a big man to appologise...its takes a big fool to believe it


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

lets just see if you can go a week without posting james....................


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Right well, I'll tell you how James shows his appreciation for your time spent giving him advice, he insults you with ignorance...



ViperLover said:


> > Occupation *Herpetologist/Conservationist*/Poo Shoveller
> 
> 
> You are a Zoo Keeper! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Cheeky :censor:, fastest way to throw Napalm all over those bridges...


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Guys, to a point I can see where you are coming from, once bit twice shy and all that, but lets just cut him some slack and see does tone it down a bit and his post counts drop or the contents aren't as annoying as they have been in the past. 

Interestingly, one comment was that he was just trying to up his post count, but if you look at his average posts per day it's a lot less than a lot of others. Heck even my average is slightly higher than James.


----------

